

Fab raises another $10 million and sets sights on Asian markets - dakrisht
http://gigaom.com/2013/07/31/fab-raises-another-10-million-and-sets-sights-on-asian-markets/

======
dakrisht
The only reason I posted this article is because it appeared on my Twitter
feed an hour after I saw "Fab lays off 100 employees in Europe".

Can someone please explain to me how and why on earth this company a) raised a
$150M Series-D in June, b) another round of $10M today, c) total capital of
$320M when they are not even profitable (read: losing money)

What kind of crack are VC's smoking? Is this another company that will
disappear into the void? Another Amazon or Ikea? What?

Not a rant, just genuinely dumbfounded.

